

CAN-SPAM act applies to postings on Facebook, says 9th circuit - anigbrowl
http://westlawnews.thomson.com/California_Litigation/News/2011/03_-_March/SUMMARY_JUDGMENTS__Our_daily_legal-news_aggregator_for_March_30,_2011/

======
anigbrowl
The article is the 4th on the list, but the page it links to may be paywalled.
The opinion hasn't been published yet, but the decision seems like it might be
relevant to HN readers. The case is Facebook Inc v. MaxBounty Inc, if you want
to read up on it:
[http://dockets.justia.com/docket/california/candce/5:2010cv0...](http://dockets.justia.com/docket/california/candce/5:2010cv04712/233063/)

